# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Συνδεσμολογία μοτέρ πλυντηρίου ELCO

## maistros2

Γεια σας
Mου έκατσε το μοτέρ ενός πλυντηρίου μάρκας ELCO το οποίο μπορεί να μου φανεί πολύ χρήσιμο για κάποια εφαρμογή. Το ταμπελάκι του κινητήρα λέει ότι είναι μονοφασικό ασύγχρονο μοτέρ. Απ' ότι είδα σε σχετικό βίντεο στο ίντερνετ έχει δύο ταχύτητες, μια αργή δύο κατευθύνσεων και μια γρήγορη μιας κατεύθυνσης και με την προσθήκη πυκνωτή. Η αναστροφή της κατεύθυνσης στην αργή ταχύτητα επιτυγχάνεται με την αλλαγή της πολικότητας του πυκνωτή. Τελικά όμως δεν κατάφερα να βγάλω άκρη σχετικά με την συνδεσμολογία από το βίντεο γιαυτό θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν υπάρχει κάποιος που του έχει πέσει στα χέρια ένα τέτοιο μοτέρ και γνωρίζει ή κάποιος άλλος που μπορεί να μου πει πως μπορώ να κάνω την συνδεσμολογία.
Ευχαριστώ χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά σε όλους.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το καφέ είναι το γενικό / και τα ζευγάρια για αργές & γρήγορες στροφές είναι τα (πορτοκαλί με μπλε) και (πράσινο με κίτρινο) .

Χρειάζεται έναν πυκνωτή 16μF (τον έχεις τον δικό του ?) και σε αυτόν στις 2 επαφές του (που τις ονομάζω Α και Β επαφές , δεν έχει σημασία ποια από τις 2 επαφές είναι η Α ή η Β , το ορίζουμε εμείς ) στην Α επαφή θα συνδέσεις 2 καλώδια μαζί και άστα ελεύθερα με 1 κλιπσάκι , και στην Β επαφή ένα μόνο καλώδιο επίσης με κλιπσάκι .

Μόλις τα ετοιμάσεις επιβεβαίωσε για συνέχεια .

----------


## maistros2

Καλημέρα καλή χρονιά
Εντάξει, στο Α δύο καλώδια και στο Β ένα καλώδιο, μπηκαν 
η συνέχεια????

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από την Α επαφή του πυκνωτή θα πάρεις το ένα καλώδιο , μαζί με ένα καλώδιο από την Β επαφή του πυκνωτή και θα τα βάλεις αυτά τα 2 καλώδια σε ένα από τα ζευγάρια που αναφέρω στο #2 . Ή στο (πορτοκαλί με μπλε) της φίσας του μοτέρ ή στο (πράσινο με κίτρινο) . 
Και είσαι έτοιμος .
Ρεύμα θα δώσεις στο Καφέ (γενικός ) και στο εναπομείναν Α καλώδιο που περίσσεψε πάνω στην επαφή πυκνωτή.
Εάν π.χ. το έβαλες στο ζευγάρι (πορτοκαλί με μπλε ) και δεις ότι εκεί είναι οι αργές στροφές , τότε στο άλλο ζευγάρι (πράσινο με κίτρινο ) θα είναι οι γρήγορες στροφές .
Είτε στις αργές στροφές είτε στις γρήγορες στροφές η συνδεσμολογία είναι η ίδια (παραμένουν τα καλώδια καφέ γενικός και το ένα από τα καλώδια της Α επαφής του πυκνωτή όπως έχουν ) απλά μεταφέρεις τα 2 άλλα καλώδια από τον πυκνωτή στο άλλο ζευγάρι για να δοκιμάσεις με τον ίδιο τρόπο από π.χ. τις αργές στροφές στις γρήγορες .
Πρέπει στην τροφοδοσία να συμπεριλάβεις και την γείωση του μοτέρ που είναι στο εμπρός καπάκι του άξονα του μοτέρ με υποδοχή κλιπς .
Σε κάθε αλλαγή που κάνεις , πάντα εκτός ρεύματος .

----------


## maistros2

Ολα ενταξει.
Το μοτερ συνδεθηκε καιδουλευει στις αργες και στις γρηγορες και δουλευει ενταξει. Μονο που οπως το καταλαβαινω για την εναλλαγη αργες γρηγορες πρεπει να εχω δυο πυκωτες η να γινει καποιο κυκλωμα με διακοπτες.
Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε ναεχεις μια καλη χρονια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το μοτερ συνδεθηκε καιδουλευει στις αργες και στις γρηγορες και δουλευει ενταξει.


Το "εντάξει " θα το θέσουμε "μερικώς " και αυτό γιατί αφήσαμε κάποιες λεπτομέρειες επίτηδες για να μην μπερδευτείς αν στα έλεγα όλα μαζεμένα .
Η λεπτομέρεια αυτή πρόκειται για τις διαφορές των τυλιγμάτων στις δεξιά αριστερά στροφές , μεταξύ των αργών στροφών τύλιγμα με των γρήγορων στροφών τύλιγμα .
Στις αργές στροφές δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα να αντιστρέφεις τις στροφές σε δεξιά - αριστερά (εφόσον αυτό γίνεται όπως τώρα χειροκίνητα που προλαβαίνει να σταματήσει το μοτέρ προτού να γυρίσει και από την αντίθετη πλευρά ) . Καταλαβαίνεις ότι σε εφαρμογή με διακόπτες θα παραβιαστεί αυτός ο κανόνας .
Στο πλυντήριο και συγκεκριμένα στον μηχανικό εγκέφαλο αυτές τις διαδικασίες τις φροντίζει με σωστούς χρόνους . (μια που ρωτάς , με τον ίδιο πυκνωτή , χωρίς να απαιτείται 2ος ίδιος ).
Στις αργές στροφές τα τυλίγματα είναι ίσα ωμικά (βοηθητικό τύλιγμα με κύριο τύλιγμα ) 
Στις γρήγορες στροφές έχουν διαφορές στα τυλίγματα μεταξύ βοηθητικού και κύριου τυλίγματος . Και εδώ υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα .

Πρέπει να δοκιμάσεις δεξιά - αριστερά στις γρήγορες στροφές και να δεις ποια από τις 2 φορές περιστροφής που δοκίμασες είναι η πιο ισχυρή (π.χ. κάποιο ζόρι με ξύλο στον άξονα του μοτέρ ) . Η πιο ισχυρή φορά περιστροφής θα χρησιμοποιηθεί και μόνο αυτή για τις γρήγορες στροφές περιστροφής . Και πάνω σε αυτό θα συνυπολογίσεις και την τοποθέτηση του μοτέρ στην κατασκευή που θέλεις να κάνεις (π.χ. τελείωσες την κατασκευή ..... και στο τέλος αντιλήφθηκες  την σωστή φορά περιστροφής όσο αφορά τις γρήγορες στροφές ) .

Αυτό που κάνει ο μηχανικός εγκέφαλος πλυντηρίου είναι να αντιστρέφει τα 2 καλώδια (μέσω πλατινών επαφών του εγκεφάλου ) από πυκνωτή προς φισέτα μοτέρ (δεν έχει σχέση με το καφέ που είναι ο γενικός , και σίγουρα θα το έχεις καταλάβει ) .
Με τον ίδιο τρόπο ο μηχανικός εγκέφαλος πλυντηρίου φροντίζει να δώσει σωστή φορά των γρήγορων στροφών *μετά από ίδιας* φοράς περιστροφής των αργών στροφών του μοτέρ .
Άντε τον διακόπτη 6 επαφών τον βρίσκεις on1 - off - on2   (οff = τοποθετείς τις 2 επαφές πυκνωτή που πήγαιναν προς φισέτα μοτέρ  , και από on 1 & on 2 κανονίζεις την αντιστροφή των καλωδίων προς φισέτα μοτέρ ) . 
Για μίξη και γρήγορων στροφών το κεφάλι μου γύρισε ανάποδα  :Lol: 
Γίνεται (αφού μπορεί ο μηχανικός εγκέφαλος ) αλλά δεν μπορώ να στο περιγράψω συγκεντρωμένα .

----------


## maistros2

Τώρα έχω μπερδευτεί.
Για να τα κάνω πιο απλά στην φώτο 1 φαίνονται οι συνδέσεις που έχω δοκιμάσει στη φύσα του μοτέρ. Δηλαδή στο ζευγάρι κόκκινο μπλε συνδεδεμένα τα δύο άκρα του πυκνωτή για τις γρήγορες στροφές και για τις αργές στροφές στο κίτρινο μπλε. Η τροφοδοσία, το ένα καλώδιο στο καφέ και το άλλο στο ένα άκρο του πυκνωτή, εναλλάξ για δεξιά αριστερή περιστροφή όπως και για αργές-γρήγορες στροφές. Φαινομενικά δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά και με την ίδια ροπή σε όλες τις φάσεις.
Τώρα για να έχω την επιλογή αργών γρήγορων και δεξιών αριστερών στροφών, λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν ότι για κάθε αλλαγή το μοτέρ πρέπει να βρίσκεται στην φάση σταματημένο, το ξερό μου το μυαλό (ξερό λόγω ηλικίας) κατέβασε το κυκλωματάκι όπως στη φωτό 2 με δύο διακόπτες δύο επαφών δύο επιλογών. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα δουλέψει.
Αν θα μπορούσες τώρα να μου πεις και την γνώμη σου για αυτό όπως και ποια είναι η συνδεσμολογία των τυλιγμάτων του μοτέρ στην φύσα του θα ήταν τέλεια
IMG_20190107_165343.jpgIMG_20190107_165319.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Με μια γρήγορη ματιά το σχέδιο στο 2 φαίνεται καλό , αλλά θα προτιμούσα σε όλες τις επαφές (διακοπτών επαφές )  όπως τις σχεδίασες να υπάρχει ένα ενδιάμεσο stop . 
Δηλαδή on - off - on = on π.χ. δεξιά - Off - on αριστερά (να μην πηγαίνει η εντολή άμεσα από το π.χ. on δεξιά σε άμεσα on αριστερά ).
Το ίδιο και για τον διακόπτη στις γρήγορες στροφές .

----------


## tipos

Ένας πρακτικός τρόπος να βρεις την σωστή φορά περιστροφής στις γρήγορες στροφές είναι με αμπερόμετρο. Στην σωστή φορά περιστροφής το μοτέρ τραβάει περισσότερα Amper , συνήθως 4 με 5 ενώ στην λάθος περιστροφή τραβάει λιγότερο, συνήθως 1 με 2.

----------

Κυριακίδης (07-01-19), Papas00zas (11-01-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αμπεροτσιμπίδα και μέτρηση στο καφέ (γενικό ) . Στο ταμπελάκι του μοτέρ αναφέρει για τις γρήγορες στροφές 3,5 Α και για τις αργές 1,5Α . Λογικά δεν πρέπει να ξεπεραστούν αυτές οι τιμές στην πράξη και στην ολοκλήρωση της κατασκευής υπό φορτίο , τουλάχιστον όχι παρατεταμένα .

----------

tipos (07-01-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Για να γελάσουμε κιόλας , και υποθέτοντας δεν έχει ούτε αμπεροτσιμπίδα για να βρει ποια είναι η σωστή φορά περιστροφής στις γρήγορες στροφές , αρκεί να μας πει προς ποια πλευρά είχε το φίλτρο αντλίας το συγκεκριμένο πλυντήριο όπως το βλέπεις από μπροστά , δεξιά ή αριστερά ?  :Lol: 
Εάν π.χ. δεξιά το φίλτρο αντλίας = η σωστή φορά στο μοτέρ όπως βλέπουμε τον άξονα του μοτέρ μπροστά μας είναι να γυρίσει επίσης δεξιόστροφα στο στύψιμο .

----------

Papas00zas (11-01-19)

----------


## tipos

Σωστός!!!!!!!

----------


## maistros2

Ο παλιος ξερει,  μετρηση ρευματος αργες 1,5a γρηγορες 3,5a οτι γραφει και το ταμπελακι.
Και τωρα που τα βρηκαμε ολα βουρ για να φτιαξω ενα ξυλοτορνο που ηθελα και το μοτερακι παει τελεια.
Ευχαριστω

----------

